# LAVACA CO. BUCK/ 2nd bow buck!



## txfishhunt (Feb 16, 2008)

Took this deer in southern Lavaca Co. Sunday morn Oct. 14th. 18 yards doubled lung shot in a 12ft tripod. Ran about 60yards and ate dust Hunted for 2days on a "intersection" and he came to the right spot. I have been very happy with Rage broad heads, I know there are a few who don`t like em.. I guess shot placement is what really counts, had good luck I`m 4 for 4. Knock on wood all my deer I have shot I have recovered. Been very lucky on locations to hunt. This is my 3rd year to bow hunt, I shoot a less expensive PSE Nova.


----------



## micklitz (Apr 1, 2011)

Awesome Buck! I love the dark horns.

I hunt across the county line in Gonzo co. outside of Moulton


----------



## txfishhunt (Feb 16, 2008)

couple more,,


----------



## txfishhunt (Feb 16, 2008)

I have some family that hunt north and west of Schulenberg.. the quality of their deer have improved so much in the last 8 years its unreal!!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great looking Buck, Congrats!


----------



## micklitz (Apr 1, 2011)

txfishhunt said:


> I have some family that hunt north and west of Schulenberg.. the quality of their deer have improved so much in the last 8 years its unreal!!


I just started out here last season. Based on what I had heard, I had low expectations. I have been pleased with the quality, and I am glad that it is still improving.


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Congrats on the buck!! Bowhunting is bomb!!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Thats awesome bro. you look like one happy hunter


----------



## Reel Blessed (Apr 7, 2005)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice 


Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Congratulations!

TH


----------



## Southern Solutions (Aug 1, 2012)

Sweet buck, I love those chocolate horns. Great job


----------

